# 3 paper negatives and 1 contact print



## Jeff Canes (Oct 11, 2006)

Contact print: seem a little soft, could that be from not using a top glass to keep the negative flat?


----------



## JamesD (Oct 13, 2006)

It could be.  That was my first guess; however, what kind of camera were you using?  It's possible that it wasn't quite focused on the film plane.

[Edit]

After looking again, it's sharper in the center than at the edges... lengthwise for the most part, which points toward an un-flat negative.  Try doing it again... but still tell us the camera!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 13, 2006)

most likely it is the lack of weight.  I had to add weight to my daylight contact printer for that very reason...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the input; if I recall right it was very wind that day so center is likely the right sharpness

Crown graphic with Optar 135mm f4.7
Film - Arista.edu 200iso 
Paper - Ilford Multigrade IV RC


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 14, 2006)

did i mention that I really like your shots.  

It if was windy you might have had some movement too.. paper doesnt lend itself to movement unless you want to show movement.


----------



## JamesD (Oct 14, 2006)

If it was wind, then the tops of the trees would move, but the trunks wouldn't move at the ground.  Anything anchored to the ground should be stable, and appear sharp.  In this case, the trees are sharp midway up, and the sharpness extends across the length of the image.  I'd say that the negative was probably slightly curled along it's length, with the edges every so slightly lifted off the paper.

Try reprinting, but lay a sheet of picture-frame glass across the negative, and hold it at the corners with light pressure to keep the negative flat against the paper.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 17, 2006)

So Jeff how did you like paper negatives...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 21, 2006)

Not sure yet, I like the high contract look (IMO) that paper seem to give, but also know that I can get that same look with a iso25 film, This Ilford paper is a lot easier to work with than the Foma I was using, 

Also I have not tried reprinting the film shot of the trees and likely will not soon, been sick all week, the lymphatic in my low right leg caused a fit this week


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well.  Hope you are doing better soon.


----------

